# HTC Desire HD oder HTC HD 7 ?



## gUgGi1996 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ne ganz einfach frage !!

DHD oder HD7 ?? 
ich beschäftige mich schon seid langem mit diesem handykauf aber kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden !! hätte gerne überzeugende gründe welches handy ich nehmen sollte !! 

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus

gruß marco


----------



## zøtac (16. Dezember 2010)

Auf jeden fall das Desire HD, weil Android


----------



## gUgGi1996 (16. Dezember 2010)

und was ist an dem android so viel besser wie and windoof 7 ?


----------



## zøtac (16. Dezember 2010)

gUgGi1996 schrieb:


> und was ist an dem android so viel besser wie and windoof 7 ?



Eigentlich so gut wie alles. Mehr Apps, mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, bessere Bedienoberfläche, Ausgereifter

WP7 zu bedienen ist einfach langweilig. Damit verbringst du ganz sicher weniger Zeit als mit Android, wie in der Werbung gesagt


----------



## BlackHawk3 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ja, Android bietet viel mehr fürs Geld und macht spaß, währendessend WP7 einfach nur langweilig, schwarz, ist.


----------



## gUgGi1996 (16. Dezember 2010)

achsoo.. und das ist negativ ? xDhmm.. ich weiß nicht ! aber so von der leilstung her gesehen ?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (16. Dezember 2010)

Was willst du denn für eigenschaften haben?


----------



## gUgGi1996 (16. Dezember 2010)

direkte wünsche hab ich nciht.. von kleinigkeiten und spielereien war ich schon immer begeistert.. kann man denn auf windows 7 technobase.fm installieren ??


----------



## BlackHawk3 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hm halt Internetradio... Also spielerreien hast mit Android wirklich Tausende mehr...^^ Anroid macht einfach spaß. Sieht cool aus und ist meineserachtens sogar besser als Apple I Os 4


----------



## gUgGi1996 (16. Dezember 2010)

oh man.. ich sags euch wenn ich bereu das ich ds DHD  gekauft hab komm ich persöhnlich vorbei 

ne spaß.. aber was ich an dem HD7 geil find is das klapp etil da hinten.. ich guck so oder so viel film auf dem handy.. da wär das verdammt geschickt !!xD


----------



## BlackHawk3 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hm...man kann eben nicht alles haben


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Dezember 2010)

WP7 bietet in etwa so viele Funktionen wie iOS 2 und ist mindestens genauso restriktiv.

Ich würde ebenfalls Android nehmen, da es deutlich mehr Funktionen hat, mehr Freiheiten zum modden zulässt und deutlich mehr Software verfügbar ist, wovon das meiste kostenlos ist (was bei WP7 wegen der immensen Kosten für eine Lizenz wohl kaum möglich sein wird).


----------



## gUgGi1996 (16. Dezember 2010)

hmmpf.. also Desire HD ?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (16. Dezember 2010)

Auf jeden Fall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Und du Filme drauf schauen?


----------



## gUgGi1996 (16. Dezember 2010)

ja wieso ?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (16. Dezember 2010)

weil du sonst auch noch andere Smartphones nehmen könntest wenn du noch wartest


----------



## gUgGi1996 (16. Dezember 2010)

zum beispiel ?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (16. Dezember 2010)

Google Nexus Two, oder das Nvidia Tegra 2 wird im Optimus 2X von LG verbaut - Update - lg, nvidia .. und es kommen noch viele andere..^^


----------



## gUgGi1996 (17. Dezember 2010)

aber von der leistung insg. kommt das LG ja nicht an das dhd hin oder ? und so eng nehm ichs jetzt auch nicht mit dem film schauen.. man kann sich ja dran gewohnen!!
was ich nur bei dem dhd total ******* find.. ist der akku -.-'


----------



## BlackHawk3 (17. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du nen guten Akku willst, führt an Samsung kaum ein weg vorbei, vor allem, wenn du Filme schaust, ist das Super AmoLED perfekt.^^


----------



## gUgGi1996 (17. Dezember 2010)

jetz auf einmal samsunng.. kann man den kein besseren akku kaufen ?


----------



## zøtac (17. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du auf sehr übertriebene Farben stehst ist das Samsung das richtige für dich, wenn du aber realistische Farben magst würd ich eher zum Desire HD raten. 
Das Desire HD ist allgemein schneller als das Samsung i9000 und besser verarbeitet, hochwertiger. 
Der Akku ist halt so ne Sache, hält knapp 1 Tag...


----------



## BlackHawk3 (17. Dezember 2010)

> Das Desire HD ist allgemein schneller als das Samsung i9000 und besser verarbeitet, hochwertiger.
> Der Akku ist halt so ne Sache, hält knapp 1 Tag...


Schon wieder, die alte Diskussion....^^. Das Galaxy hat einen langsameren Prozessor, aber einen besseren Grafikchip...und die Verarbeitung ist beim Desire HD sicher nicht besser...


----------



## zøtac (17. Dezember 2010)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Schon wieder, die alte Diskussion....^^. Das Galaxy hat einen langsameren Prozessor, aber einen besseren Grafikchip...und die Verarbeitung ist beim Desire HD sicher nicht besser...


Schon mal beides in der Hand gehabt? 
Selbst das 200€ einstiger Smartphone HTC Wildfire hat ne bessere Verarbeitung und hochwertigere Materialien als das i9000, das Samsung ist aus "unedlem" Plastik und mir ist das so vorgekommen das sich das Gehäuse mit bewegt bei eingaben^^
Natürlich sind Samsung Handys gut, nur in Sachen Verarbeitung und Materialien können sie nicht mit HTC oder gar Apple mithalten


----------



## BlackHawk3 (17. Dezember 2010)

Haha, klar, ich hatte beide in der Hand, und ich bin der Meinung, dass das Galaxy die deutlich bessere Haptik hat und einfach geil leicht ist. Außerdem sind die Abdeckungen beim HD ziemlich dumm^^ Das Handy bewegt sich überhaupt nirgends und knarrt auch nicht...


----------



## nemetona (18. Dezember 2010)

@BlackHawk3, 
also ich hatte das Galaxy S eines Bekannten in der Hand und fand das knarzen und die mangelnde Verwindungssteifigkeit grauenvoll,  zu dem Zeitpunkt war das Gerät gerade eine Woche jung, von Materialermüdung sollte da noch keine Spur sein 
Dies ist nicht ansatzweise das was ich von einen Smartphone dieser Preisklasse mit HighEnd-Anspruch erwarte.



> Haha, klar, ich hatte beide in der Hand, und ich bin der Meinung, dass das Galaxy die deutlich bessere Haptik hat und einfach geil leicht ist.



Bezüglich der Haptik hast du vielleicht einen anderen Geschmack, aber ich schätze mind. 99% unserer Bevölkerung stufen als Gehäusematerial ein Metall höherwertiger ein wie einen Kunststoff 
Das geringe Gewicht des GalaxyS ist in meinen Augen sogar ein Nachteil, so merke ich viel zu spät wenn mir das Gerät aus der Tasche fallen sollte o.Ä. 
Die 164g des DHD halte ich mir an einen normalen Arbeitstag 2-4h (effektive Gesprächszeit)  ans Ohr, ich hatte bisher noch keinen Muskelkater davon 

@TE,
im Moment lautet meine Empfehlung Android, für mich ist Windows Phone 7 tabu solange ich meine Kontakte und Emails mich lokal mit Outlook sync. kann.
Bei WP7 wird die sync. über einen Hotmail-Account realisiert, ich mag die Daten aber nicht in Cloud legen.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (18. Dezember 2010)

> also ich hatte das Galaxy S eines Bekannten in der Hand und fand das knarzen und die mangelnde Verwindungssteifigkeit grauenvoll, zu dem Zeitpunkt war das Gerät gerade eine Woche jung, von Materialermüdung sollte da noch keine Spur sein
> Dies ist nicht ansatzweise das was ich von einen Smartphone dieser Preisklasse mit HighEnd-Anspruch erwarte.



Ich hatte schon mehrere Phones, aus Aluminium, das gefiehl mir überhaupt nicht!! Es verkratzt so schnell, trotz Tasche und ich habe das Galaxy selber, und ein Freund hat es, und wir sind froh, das es Plastik ist. Plastik sieht mit Sicherheit, nicht so edel aus, ist aber Praktischer und ich finde es moderner, und Samsung ist eine Marke, die sehr viel Wert auf Design legt und das ist num mal nicht immer Metall...


----------



## zøtac (18. Dezember 2010)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon mehrere Phones, aus Aluminium, das gefiehl mir überhaupt nicht!! Es verkratzt so schnell, trotz Tasche und ich habe das Galaxy selber, und ein Freund hat es, und wir sind froh, das es Plastik ist. Plastik sieht mit Sicherheit, nicht so edel aus, ist aber Praktischer und ich finde es moderner, und Samsung ist eine Marke, die sehr viel Wert auf Design legt und das ist num mal nicht immer Metall...


Mhm, also mein Wilfire hat auch ein paar Metallteile und die sind weitaus Kratzfester als Plastik 
Ich benutz keine Tasche, Schutzfolien o.ä....


----------



## BlackHawk3 (18. Dezember 2010)

Also, das Wave hat auch Metall und verkratzt auch veradammt schnell...Plastik verkratzt nur, wenn man es auf den Boden fallen lässt o.Ä.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. Dezember 2010)

Nimm ganz klar das Desire HD die Verarbeitung ist einfach der Hammer...ausserdem ist das Desire HD besser ausgestattet als das HD7 z.B Kamera...hab selber das HD2 mit Windows und gucke immer wieder neidisch zu den Android-Usern rüber weil tatsache super viel mehr Software vorhanden ist...

Und achso wer sagt das Metall schneller zerkratzt als Plastik muss den hier bekommen---->. Das Samsung ist ja toll ausgestattet aber bitte das ist der totale Platikbomber...in schlechter Qualität sry.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (18. Dezember 2010)

Na ja...ich hatte nur Samsungs und noch NIE Probleme...Metall, war immer kalt, oder heiß, verkratzt viel zu schnell(Wave und U800 Soul), außerdem kann man die Plastikcovers von Samsung hervorragend erstezten und dazu noch zum niedrigen Preis. Und ich kann nur sagen, wenn man die Sim-Karte öfters wecheslt, kann man das Desire HD echt in die Tonne treten und das Display vom Desire HD, sieht nicht schön aus, wenn es aus ist. Ich bleib dabei, Samsung ist die derzeit, beste Marke was Qualität und Leistung angeht, aber nicht den Preis


----------



## zøtac (18. Dezember 2010)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Metall, war immer kalt, oder heiß, verkratzt viel zu schnell


Jetzt nochmal, wie bitte verkratzt bei dir Metall schneller als Plastik? 





> außerdem kann man die Plastikcovers von Samsung hervorragend erstezten und dazu noch zum niedrigen Preis.


Das Cover vom Desire HD kann man auch wechseln, kostet zwar etwas mehr aber dafür hat man dann wieder n hochwertiges Gehäuse 


> Und ich kann nur sagen, wenn man die Sim-Karte öfters wecheslt, kann man das Desire HD echt in die Tonne treten


Warum? 


> und das Display vom Desire HD, sieht nicht schön aus, wenn es aus ist.


Wer schaut sich denn das Display an wenn es aus ist? Und außerdem schaut das Desire HD Display besser aus wenn es an ist, also, wenn man auf Reelle Farben steht und nicht auf übertrieben geschönte 


> Ich bleib dabei, Samsung ist die derzeit, beste Marke was Qualität


Nein, Metall/Alu > Plastik 


> und Leistung angeht, aber nicht den Preis


Auch nicht, andere Hersteller haben schnellere Smartphones als Samsung 

Bleiben wir doch lieber  bei den Fakten


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. Dezember 2010)

Jo sehe ich auch nicht anders...wenn ich mein hochwertig verarbeitetes HD2 angucke bin ich immernoch jeden Tag lücklich darüber. Nur hätte ich gern halt auch mittlerweile Android...wegen mehr Möglichkeiten...unter Windows ists echt schwer Software zu finden die auch was taugt.

@ Blackhawk3 : Guck doch mal über den Tellerrand.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (18. Dezember 2010)

Mein M7600 Beat DJ verkratzt kaum, fällt mir andauernd herunter und mein ehemaliges U800Soul, voll aus Metall verkratzt, mit Tasche und ist noch nie heruntergefallen. Mein neues Galaxy wird mir mit Sicherheit auch herunterfallen und dann siehts echt sch**** aus, das Desire HD muss man sogar einschicken, wenn man das Cover wechseln lassen will...Ich sehe mein Handy, immer wenns aus ist, es liegt vor mir, und dann sieht dieses blaue schimmern, des AmoLED echt gut aus im gegensatz zum grauen LCD screen. Die Fraben bei SuperAmoLED sind geschmackssache, ich finds einfach nur geil. Plastik ist überhaupt nicht billig und ich würde mein Galaxy S nie gegen ein IPhone o.Ä. tauschen, da Plastik einfach cool ist...Umso leichter umso besser, ich will doch nicht mit 220g in der Tasche rumlaufen. Die Schächte für Akku und Sim-Karte sind ziehmlich nervig zuzumachen. Das Galaxy S hat den besten Grafikchip, die beste Kamera, was Android Handys angeht, und auch den besten MP3-Player. Der Prozessor mag langsamer sein, man merkt aber kaum einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen Galaxy und Desire HD!!

Ich war kurz davor mir das Desire HD zu kaufen, bis ich das Review von Bestboyz.de angeschaut habe. Und ich den CB test gelesen habe.


----------



## zøtac (18. Dezember 2010)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Mein M7600 Beat DJ verkratzt kaum, fällt mir andauernd herunter und mein ehemaliges U800Soul, voll aus Metall verkratzt, mit Tasche und ist noch nie heruntergefallen.


Dann müssen die da aber irgendwas ganz billiges verbaut haben, das Gebürstete Aluminium auf meinem Wildfire ist 1000x kratzfester als Plastik


> das Desire HD muss man sogar einschicken, wenn man das Cover wechseln lassen will...


Ähhm, nicht?! 


> Ich sehe mein Handy, immer wenns aus ist, es liegt vor mir, und dann sieht dieses blaue schimmern, des AmoLED echt gut aus im gegensatz zum grauen LCD screen.


Nur musst du auch einsehen das nichtmal 1% der Zielgruppe das interessiert. 


> Die Fraben bei SuperAmoLED sind geschmackssache, ich finds einfach nur geil.


Jo, geschmackssache, ich mag Farbtreue...


> Plastik ist überhaupt nicht billig und ich würde mein Galaxy S nie gegen ein IPhone o.Ä. tauschen, da Plastik einfach cool ist...


Sry, aber selbst der größte Samsung Fan muss einsehen das Plastik neben gebürstetem Alu extrem billig aussieht


> Umso leichter umso besser, ich will doch nicht mit 220g in der Tasche rumlaufen.


Und du spürst die 100g ernsthaft? 
Dann würde ich dir mal Fitnessstudio empfehlen, nicht böse gemeint aber der musste jetzt sein 


> Die Schächte für Akku und Sim-Karte sind ziehmlich nervig zuzumachen


Hab ich ja vergessen, man wechselt ja fast einmal im Jahr Akku/Sim 


> Das Galaxy S hat den besten Grafikchip, die beste Kamera, was Android Handys angeht, und auch den besten MP3-Player


Naja, es gibt keine Handys mit guten Kameras. Also ists mir egal ob ich ne Sehr schlechte oder ne Schlechte Kamera im Handy hab


> Der Prozessor mag langsamer sein, man merkt aber kaum einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen Galaxy und Desire HD!!


Btw is der Grafikchip des Galaxys auch nicht spürbar schneller


----------



## BlackHawk3 (18. Dezember 2010)

> Sry, aber selbst der größte Samsung Fan muss einsehen das Plastik neben gebürstetem Alu extrem billig aussieht


 d. h. du willst, das alles aus Metall ist? Selbst in Autos, wird Aluminium durch Plastik ersetzt und sieht keinesfalls billiger aus...Möchtest du ein Laptop haben, der aus Aluminium ist?...ich nicht.


> Und du spürst die 100g ernsthaft?
> Dann würde ich dir mal Fitnessstudio empfehlen, nicht böse gemeint aber der musste jetzt sein


Oha  na ja, ich hab 2 Handys in der Tasche,  das spürt man


> Naja, es gibt keine Handys mit guten Kameras. Also ists mir egal ob ich ne Sehr schlechte oder ne Schlechte Kamera im Handy hab


Na ja, schau dir die Aufnahmen an, die sind voll okay


> Hab ich ja vergessen, man wechselt ja fast einmal im Jahr Akku/Sim


Ich hab eine Internet-Flat Sim-Karte und eine Sms-Flat Sim-Karte...^^


> Dann müssen die da aber irgendwas ganz billiges verbaut haben, das Gebürstete Aluminium auf meinem Wildfire ist 1000x kratzfester als Plastik


Ich frag mich, wie Plastik verkratzt, wenn es nichta uf den Boden fällt?o.Ä.


----------



## zøtac (18. Dezember 2010)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> d. h. du willst, das alles aus Metall ist? Selbst in Autos, wird Aluminium durch Plastik ersetzt und sieht keinesfalls billiger aus...Möchtest du ein Laptop haben, der aus Aluminium ist?...ich nicht.


Ich will nicht nur einen haben, ich hab nen Laptop aus Alu 


> Na ja, schau dir die Aufnahmen an, die sind voll okay


Brauchbare Fotos müssen nicht OK sein sie müssen gut sein. Mit nem Handy bekommst höchstens irgendwelche Schnappschüsse hin, aber mit ner richtigen Kamera können sie im leben nicht mithalten 



> Ich hab eine Internet-Flat Sim-Karte und eine Sms-Flat Sim-Karte...^^


Bei zwei verschiedenen Anbietern oder warum nicht auf einer? oO


> Ich frag mich, wie Plastik verkratzt, wenn es nichta uf den Boden fällt?o.Ä.


Durch andere Gegenstände in der Hosentasche, wenn es auf Rauen (muss jetzt kein Schleifpapier sein^^) oberflächen liegt. Bei Plastik bekommste relativ schnell Mikrokratzer, was ich bei Alu nicht hab

Aber jetzt lassen wir die Diskussion mal, führt zu nichts und hier gehts um die Kaufberatung des TE's !


----------



## gUgGi1996 (18. Dezember 2010)

haha.. macht weiter soo !! dann erfahr ich mehr über mein handy (vorteile/nachteile) !!  ihr seid echt spitze!! wobei ich sagen muss das ich mich jetzt schon so gut wie 100% für das DHD entschieden hab !! ein kumpel von mir hatt sich das bestellt durfte das gestern mit nach hause nehmen und ich war sowas von begeistert das ich mich eig. schon sicher entschieden habe !! nur glaubt ihr das die preise nach weihnachten sinken ?

vielen dank für alles 
ihr seid geil


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. Dezember 2010)

gUgGi1996 schrieb:


> haha.. macht weiter soo !! dann erfahr ich mehr über mein handy (vorteile/nachteile) !!  ihr seid echt spitze!! wobei ich sagen muss das ich mich jetzt schon so gut wie 100% für das DHD entschieden hab !! ein kumpel von mir hatt sich das bestellt durfte das gestern mit nach hause nehmen und ich war sowas von begeistert das ich mich eig. schon sicher entschieden habe !! nur glaubt ihr das die preise nach weihnachten sinken ?
> 
> vielen dank für alles
> ihr seid geil



irgendwann schon...aber nicht so bald denke ich...das wird noch dauern...es is doch gerade erst erschienen.


----------



## gUgGi1996 (18. Dezember 2010)

hmm.. ich hab total keine geduld will mir aber auch nicht in den arsch beißen wenn ich dann 100 euro sparen hätte können !!


----------



## BlackHawk3 (18. Dezember 2010)

100 euro sparst vielleicht in einem halben Jahr, wenn überhaupt...Lebe jetzt und genieße


----------



## gUgGi1996 (18. Dezember 2010)

oke also wirds nach weihnachten auch nich billiger ?
was sagst zu der seite ?
HTC Desire HD T-Mobile
kann man denen vertrauen und is der preis gut ?

und in welchen ausmaßen zeigt sich das t-mobile branding ?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (18. Dezember 2010)

Nach Weihnachten wird mit Sicherheit billiger, nur du weißt nie wie viel..


----------



## gUgGi1996 (18. Dezember 2010)

schätz mal ? xD
und beantworte noch die anderen fragen da bitte 

danke für alles


----------



## BlackHawk3 (18. Dezember 2010)

So 10-20 Euro, je nach dem, wie hoch die Nachfrage...^^ Und der Shop hat hervorragende Bewertungen, bei Idealo...Also kannst zuschlagen, und Branding bedeutet halt, das hier z.B.T-Mobile seine Eigene Software aufgespielt hat, kann man löschen, tut aber auch keinem weh, sind halt ein paar Zusatzfunktionen


----------



## nemetona (19. Dezember 2010)

Bei meinen DHD mit Vodafone Branding macht es sich in folgender Weise bemerkbar:
-Vodafone-Logo beim Start des Gerätes
-Voreinstellungen für Vodafone z.B. für APN, SMS/MSS usw., bei abweichenden Betreiber können diese von Hand konfiguriert werden
-einige Vodafone 360 App´s


----------



## gUgGi1996 (19. Dezember 2010)

oke also dann bestell ich das da jetz auf der seite ... und was is jetzt geringer oder was findet ihr besser/vorteilhafter, t-mobile branding oder VF branding ?

achso und wegen 20 euro werd ich natürlich nicht so lange abwarten 

danke für alles


----------



## nemetona (19. Dezember 2010)

Kommt darauf an welchen Provider du nutzt.
Wenn du eine Sim von T-mobile hast würde ich nicht das Gerät von Vodafone nehmen 
Funktionieren tut dies auch da diese keinen Sim-/Net-Lock haben, du musst bei Geräten eines Fremdproviders nur die Einstellungen manuell vornehmen.

Solche Doppelposts sind mit den "Ändern"-Button vermeidbar.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. Dezember 2010)

gUgGi1996 schrieb:


> oke also dann bestell ich das da jetz auf der seite ... und was is jetzt geringer oder was findet ihr besser/vorteilhafter, t-mobile branding oder VF branding ?
> 
> achso und wegen 20 euro werd ich natürlich nicht so lange abwarten
> 
> danke für alles



Warum holst du dir keins bei 02??? Mein Hd2 habe ich dort ohne Vertrag gekauft...und ist komplett Frei ohne jegliches Branding etc...


----------



## BlackHawk3 (20. Dezember 2010)

> Warum holst du dir keins bei 02??? Mein Hd2 habe ich dort ohne Vertrag gekauft...und ist komplett Frei ohne jegliches Branding etc...


Wie viel kostets denn da?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub 550€ circa!? Weiß nicht genau!? aber so um den Dreh wird es schon sein.


----------



## gUgGi1996 (20. Dezember 2010)

ja und das was ich bestell kostet 458€!! mit VF branding oder T-Mobile! ist das so schlimm wenn ich dann mit ner o2 sim reingehe ? Oo


----------



## gUgGi1996 (20. Dezember 2010)

dann könnt ichs ja hier bestellen :

HTC Desire HD o2 Branding (ohne Vetrag) | HTC | Handy´s ohne Vertrag | Handy´s & Zubehör

oder da..

HTC Desire HD Dark Brown o2

???


----------



## gUgGi1996 (20. Dezember 2010)

stimmt passt eh weil ich ja o2 vertrag bekomme!! xD


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich mein ja nur, weil mein o2 Gerät 0,000 Branding besitzt...oder irgendiwe gesperrt ist...also ich finds doof wenn man z.B o2 hat und dann ein Vodafone Bild kommt...aber ist ja jedem seins...


----------



## gUgGi1996 (20. Dezember 2010)

ja dann isses ja oke wenn ichs das bestell oder ?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. Dezember 2010)

gUgGi1996 schrieb:


> ja dann isses ja oke wenn ichs das bestell oder ?



Warum nicht!?

Mal bissl OT: biste Serbe oder wofür steht dein Nick.


----------



## gUgGi1996 (20. Dezember 2010)

ja vllt hat ja jem. schlechte erfahrunge mit diesen online shops !!?

was heißt OT ?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. Dezember 2010)

gUgGi1996 schrieb:


> ja vllt hat ja jem. schlechte erfahrunge mit diesen online shops !!?
> 
> was heißt OT ?



OT = Offtopic = Sachen, Dinge die nicht in den Thread passen und eigentlich nicht erwünscht sind.


----------



## gUgGi1996 (20. Dezember 2010)

achsoo.. neein ich bin nicht serbe !! deutsch seid ich athmen kann ..  mit nachnamen heiß ich guggemos und mein vater und dem sein vater schon, mein opa also xD hießen alle mit spitznämen Guggi!! kkommt halt so vom nachnamen !! und seid dem ich im fußbal nochmal einen hatte der marco hieß hat der trainer der meinen vater kannte mich immer guggi genannt !! seit dem heiß ich so  
sry für die lange erklärung!!

wozu wollen die den meine personalausweisnummer haben ? Oo


----------



## BlackHawk3 (20. Dezember 2010)

Für dein Alter?


----------



## gUgGi1996 (21. Dezember 2010)

hab ich mir auch gedacht !! habs jetzt endlich bestellt !!
wollte mal fragen obs sich lohnt das DHD zu rooten ?! 
danke lg marco


----------



## BlackHawk3 (21. Dezember 2010)

Kommt drauf an was damit machen willst ;D WEnn dir die mühe machen willst und sehr viel mit deinem handy machen willst lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Predi (21. Dezember 2010)

Nur mal so nebenbei..
Android läuft auch auf dem HD 7 ^^


----------



## gUgGi1996 (21. Dezember 2010)

@black
nenn mir mal ein bsp. was ich damit machen kann was ich ohne das rooten nich machen kann ?! 

@predi
aha oke.. aber nur wenn ich das android auf das HD7 draufspiel! und bei handys kenn ich mich da nicht aus


----------



## BlackHawk3 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hier, lies da mal. Android Root ? Was ist das überhaupt? » WebAndroid


----------



## Iceananas (22. Dezember 2010)

gUgGi1996 schrieb:


> achsoo.. neein ich bin nicht serbe !! deutsch seid ich athmen kann ..  mit nachnamen heiß ich guggemos


 

Cool, ein Kumpel von mir auch


----------



## gUgGi1996 (22. Dezember 2010)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Hier, lies da mal. Android Root ? Was ist das überhaupt? » WebAndroid



danke!! was meinen die damit das ich dann keine OTA updates mehr bekomme ?!


----------



## BlackHawk3 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hm musst mal Mastermaissi oder so fragen, der kennt sich mit dem rooten gut aus. Ich muss mich da auch erst ma reinlesen. Bin auch neu auf dem Gebiet;D, Hab mir nähmlich nen Galaxy gekauft


----------



## gUgGi1996 (22. Dezember 2010)

hehe okee xD !! wo find ich Mastermiassi ? oO 

naja wobei ich das ja nicht UNBEDINGT machen muss !! werd ich dann schon sehn danke!!

jetzt habe ich trotzdem noch eine andere frage, ich hab im internet schon viiele beschwerden über den akku des DHD's gefunden!! hier ist eine "Kalibrierung" womit es andscheinend besser gehen sollte, kann man das so durchführen ohne angst zu haben das irgendwas kaputt geht ?
hier der link dauz: 

[Gerücht] HTC Desire - Akkulaufzeit um fast 100% verlängern

wobei sie ja schon schreiben das es zur 100%igen verbesserung sicher nicht möglich ist !!


----------



## BlackHawk3 (22. Dezember 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/586-mastermaisi777.html , Das ist dem sein Profil, hoffentlich ist das nicht verboten... Ich wäre bei solchen Sachen immer vorsichtig, aber das Handy wird dadurch ziehmlich sicher nicht in die Luft gehen;D


----------



## gUgGi1996 (22. Dezember 2010)

-.-' verarsch mich nicht!! ja dann lösch den thread halt schnell wieder ich hab den link ja jetzt  !!


----------



## BlackHawk3 (22. Dezember 2010)

ja kp ob das verboten ist...


----------



## gUgGi1996 (22. Dezember 2010)

kk.. und was sagst du zu der akkulaufzeitverlängerung ?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (22. Dezember 2010)

> Ich wäre bei solchen Sachen immer vorsichtig, aber das Handy wird dadurch ziehmlich sicher nicht in die Luft gehen;D


 Da stehts


----------



## gUgGi1996 (22. Dezember 2010)

achsoo okey.. ! danke! ich meld mich wieder sobald ich das DHD habe !!

soweit wollt ich mich nochmal bedanken für deinen (bzw. eure!) hilfe 
hat mir echt viel geholfen 
DANKE!
gruß marco


----------

